# What are you doing this summer?



## Flazeah (Jul 6, 2009)

Yay, it's summer. You may or may not be experiencing warmer weather than usual. Here in England we're not used to seeing grass that's kind of dry and yellow. Yellow! Well I'm not, anyway. But anyway, what are you doing? Or what have you done?

 Lucky me, I don't finish school 'til around mid-late July, so I'm not doing anything major 'til then. But at the end of the month I'm going on holiday to Greece with my family, provided the workers of the airline we're meant to be going with don't strike, and we'll be sailing for a week, then staying right near the beach for the second week. Should be a lot of fun. Hopefully I can prod my family - well, my dad and my brother - into going to Alton Towers, too. So what summer fun will you lot be having?


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 6, 2009)

YELLOW GRASS???? HAS IT NOT BEEN RAINING BUCKETS WHERE YOU LI you're all freaks.

Thunderstorms and sunny weather at the same time, that's how Scotland rolls.

I'll just be out with my friends the whole time hahaha. Except when I'm going out to NYC for a week around the 15th of July which I'm so so excited about! :D It'll be my first time in the USA so yeah~!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Bumming about at home, sleeping, hopefully getting some reading done, drawing, going to Portugal for three weeks, London for two days in August and maybe Spain but I don't really feel like it.
I'd also like to play some Wind Waker but as you can see my schedule is heavy enough as it is.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 6, 2009)

Finishing the formalities I need for college, lazing around, hanging around with friends.

There might be a trip to LA in the cards.

Weather is fine here. Which means it's easily reaching 40C/104F, but with bouts of rain.

Am I strange because I enjoy both heavy rain and mercilessly sunny weather?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing, nothing and nothing.
Possibly with attending some university open days and extra work slotted in inbetween.

Soooo basically just a lot of sleep, gaming, hanging round here with you guys and maybe even getting around to working on my sprite comic again at last... what an exciting life I lead. :)


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 6, 2009)

for now, i'm mostly reading and checking on my grandpa in the hospital. i've been raiding thrift stores and finding books i've been meaning to read for cheap. (the glass menagerie, wuthering heights, animal farm, and as i lay dying for $1? count me in!)

sometime in the next week i'll work some more at getting my long overdue driver's license; i'm going out to get sunglasses for driving in the next week. i'm hoping to get some like these because they'd make me happy.

speaking of driving, we're bargaining this dude for a car. i have one for me already - a 1984 hurst-oldsmobile - but my grandpa and i are trying to trade him for a 1969 volkswagen beetle in that color, with a modified engine and different interior (and bumpers, i think). i hope it pulls through, but my grandpa's health is more important than this. i'll be okay if someone else takes it, at least in the long run.

come july 30, i'll be going to my very first concert - _my bloody valentine_. i am *so excited* to see them; i missed the chance to see them in california this past spring. then maybe two weeks ago, they decided to play a one-date east coast tour of the us, and that date just happened to be near where i live. i _begged_ my parents to let me buy tickets, and they let me pay for them. but now i have 75 dollars in my pocket that i can't use but my mom won't take from me. urgh.

and finally, in august, i'll fly out to chicago to go to lollapalooza. there, i'll get to see animal collective, deerhunter, no age, of montreal, the decemberists, passion pit, and some other "pretentious" indie rock bands. i _*can't wait*_ for this weekend to come! (but my grandpa's health may jeopardize the trip. again, i'll understand if i can't go, but i'll be _really_ bummed if i can't.)

i have to wait for exciting stuff to happen, but it'll be a good one, i know.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 6, 2009)

Wooork D:
But aside from that, just being on here and visiting m'nn at the hospitsl and stuuf. 'Till she comes back home anyways.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 6, 2009)

I've already been to Japan and I'm going to Myrtle Beach (as opposed to Daytona which is probably cooler >:|) at the end of this coming week. Other than that, eh, doing summer work and working on my portfolio for both college and AP Studio Art (not nearly as good as I need to be _argh_).

I feel dumb not having a job; I tried getting one last year but couldn't, and this year I'm not even bothering because I'm taking too many trips and it's apparently like impossible for teenagers to get jobs now. I thought about volunteering somewhere after I get back from the beach, but it seems all volunteer work involves kids in some form or another. Maybe the animal shelter?

Oh, I also need to finally get around to getting my learner's permit.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been sitting around doing nothing but play video games and post on this forum and dA, and draw and attempt writing.  I went to the mall a few times, but other than that I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be planning the whole thing out. The week that Torchwood is on i'll be lazy and stay in. I'll have to organise something with all my friends for my upcoming birthday and take my girl out ;) 

I also have to get doing some writing as well as some filming for the DoubleD :)

As well as a cruise holiday. Funfunfun~


----------



## Minish (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be going to see my dad soon for just over two weeks, me and my sister go there every holiday. That'll be fun, we'll probably go camping.

And then I'll also be going to see my granny in Scotland, which will be fun~ We're starting to go there more often, every holiday we're not in Germany.

Sure, sometimes it sucks having a dad in another country, but I have to admit it means we get to go to GERMANYYY which is a cool place~


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 6, 2009)

Right now, I'm doing work experience down the local library. I've been assigned the graphic novels department, which means I've got to reorganise the shelving, check for missing books and advise the staff on new stock to buy. What makes this task doubly awesome is that: a) our library has the largest collection of graphic novels in the borough, b) I'm working with a bunch of total and utter nerds, and c) during my breaks I can read the stuff I'm supposed to be shelving. Bliss. x3

Aside from that, I'm spending most of my time indoors. Sure, I should be going out, but... I find hot weather oppressive. And I don't have anyone to go out with. ):

At least my family like dragging me around the south of England on day trips, and I've got a gym membership so I don't grow too fat. :D

Oh and there's also some business about a trip to Cologne? And then a family holiday to Bavaria? This summer is probably going to be good.


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going to San Diego with my mom in a week. We ride on SouthWest Airlines for two hours before heading to out hotel in our sexy rental car and then get situated and unpack, before heading to Sea World. After that, the San Diego Zoo, then the beach, and then the wild animal park. We'll be there for six days, so we'll have plenty of fun.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 6, 2009)

idk not much I guess. going out a few times, to the pub, maybe cinema idk. 

I might go to France for a few weeks. idk. See what happens.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 6, 2009)

_Note: The vacations I mentioned below have already been finished with._

I am being forced to get a summer part time job, sorta. And as far as vacations go, my family plans on driving to Hershey, Pennsylvania to visit their official Hershey Park - I've asked a few students in my class what it is like there, and most of them told me it wasn't so great as they imagined, hence now I have mixed feelings as to how well the trip turns out...

Afterwards, we're going straight to Washington, DC - mostly for all their monuments, etc. I'm not much of a fan of history, despite the fact I do good in that school class! Then again, our school offered a flight trip to DC in 7th grade for all of the students, but I could not go because my parents thought the price was overwhelming, which is true because you could book the same ride at the same amount of money with 2 people.

Anywho, forward and onward to school-related activites, since they suggested getting involved into as many activites/clubs you can... I'm trying out for the high school's volleyball team because it is one of the few sports I have a passion for (I doubt I'll make it though, but it is worth a try) - which includes many tests and training this summer and it's not mandatory if you're going to try out in the first place. Also, one of my not-so-close friends has prodded me to join either the cheerleader or dance team for the high school, but meh, I made the middle school team and didn't really enjoy it; I would rather join the dance team anyday. Which may be a good thing afterall, because I'm stuck attending the same gymnastics class as my younger sister.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 7, 2009)

Flazeah said:


> Hopefully I can prod my family - well, my dad and my brother - into going to Alton Towers, too. So what summer fun will you lot be having?


hellz yeah! I love Alton Towers it's the best place ever


Originally me, my sibs and my mum were gonna go to Sweden but we lacked the dosh so again we weren't going to have a holiday :|

But now me and a few internets friends are going to go to Broadstairs for a few days wooo!

And I think my dad's planned some random day trips to places but I don't really know atm.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 7, 2009)

Nothiiiiing! I love nothing :D
And I think all these thunderstorms have been pretty cool so far! Haven't seen enough lightning though.


----------



## Poke4ever (Jul 7, 2009)

Searching for shiny Drifloon. Yes, I will find them one day.

Haha, just kidding (or am I???), I'm actually going to be going to Virginia next week for 4 days. While we're there, my family and I are going to go to the beach and then maybe to Busch Gardens or Kings Dominion (both are amusement parks, for people who don't know). I gotta say, it's gonna be pretty awesome. :sunglasses: Can't wait!!


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't you people know it's Winter? WINTER?!

crazy northerners...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 8, 2009)

Working :C

I haver to get money to pay for College.  :I Being an adult sucks.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 8, 2009)

Going to Brussels for two days to see my girlfriend, and having a friend from Germany over, but that's about it.

Study, if I fail dem exams.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 8, 2009)

Fuckall.

Well, practicing my Valleys accent, like.


----------



## Negrek (Jul 8, 2009)

Working in a lab, most of the time; then going to chase some high schoolers around at a summer camp at my university, and then returning to the lab until school starts.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 8, 2009)

Not much is certain at the moment, but hopefully I will be getting a job at Gogogic and spend my summer trying to help create Facebook games.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 8, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Not much is certain at the moment, but hopefully I will be getting a job at Gogogic and spend my summer trying to help create Facebook games.


You lucky git, you.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

duno what i'll be doing this summer lolol

xD;


----------

